# 55 gallon drum of Corn



## mtlheadhntr

Here is a question for you guys.  Does anyone know how many lbs a 55 gallon drum of corn will hold or how many 50lb bags?  I just got a 55 gallon plastic drum filled with the yellow candy and I was wondering how much money I am currently saving.  I was spending $9.75 for a 50lb bag but now I just had a drum filled for $52.  Thanks alot!


----------



## BoShank

I don't know we get at least 300 lbs in ours maybe a little more.  At tops 350.


----------



## ryano

yeah a 55 gallon drum will hold a little over 300 pounds of corn so you are saving a few bucks by buying it in bulk like that.


----------



## mtlheadhntr

ruger270 said:


> better watch out with that corn - you'll get "accused" of hunting over it too.



I just got accused of it two weeks ago.  Some of the "accusers" need to pull their heads out of there "you know where" and worry about something else.  I like to put corn out in different areas that I hunt and put up cameras to see what kind of activity that I have in a certain area and then determine what kind of patterns they have and the times that they move.  I dont put up stands, just cameras to moditor.


----------



## bucky

A 55 gal drum will hold right at 400lbs of corn.I get it in 100lb feed sag and it will hold 4 of them all the way to the top.


----------



## jimbo4116

7# of shelled corn per gal. X 55 = 385# / 50# = 7.7  50# BAG

$52 / 7.7 BAGS = $ 6.76 Per 50 lb bag.


----------



## Milkman

And you are not counting the value of the drum. It has many uses and can be recycled for $$$$

Those paper corn bags are kinda useless after you get the corn out.


----------



## debo

I am getting it for 45 a drum can't say were or the woman said she wouldn't sell it to me anymore.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT

I get right at 350 lbs in mine, but I have a funnel at the bottom that takes up a little room.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

do you know where i can buy some? pm if  so


----------



## jonday

I'm getting it for $35 a 55 gal barrel. I'm the only one that can get it for that price. I pretty sure theres 350lbs in a barrel 7 bags so thats $5 a bag.


----------



## Derek Edge

We're giving $25 a drum here.  I don't buy it but a friend of mine buys a couple of drums a year.  $52 seems high but I guess he is staying in competition with all the others.


----------



## bassinfool

I need some of that $25 a drum action. Where are you getting it for that price at?


----------



## jimbo4116

If you guys are getting corn that cheap directly off the farm, I hope you are aware of aflatoxins.  Not good for ruminants.


----------



## Derek Edge

jimbo4116 said:


> If you guys are getting corn that cheap directly off the farm, I hope you are aware of aflatoxins.  Not good for ruminants.



He's been getting it for years, right out of the silo.  He hasn't noticed any change in his deer heard, but who knows, right?  That's the way a lot of guys get their corn here.


----------



## fountain

that is still high.  i do know that last year everybody was getting $25 for a 55 gal. drum and now it is $50 this year.  $6/bushell ia the going price on the market( or was a few days ago)


----------



## plumber_1969

In South Carolina we are paying $45.00 for a 55 gallon drum which holds 300-350 # and it is legal to hunt over.


----------



## davidhelmly

I am paying just over $50 a barrel and a full barrel is right at 400#. I was actually getting my protein feed for $50 per barrel during the summer, it was actually a little cheaper than corn.


----------



## Ihunt

The weight will vary depending on the moisture content.350lbs is a good average.


----------

